# Can i buy a 6 months old GSD..



## rockyindians (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello Guys,

I am new to this forum and i am a recent visitor too but got lots of good stuff from here. As i am new to buy a pup too i get a 6 months old pup from my friend..My questions are : 

1) can i adopt that pup.
2) Will it be good in its behaviour when it is been adopted
3) How to give practises
4) What are the do's & Don'ts. 
Eagerly awaiting for this forums reply. 
Kavi


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: rockyindians1) can i adopt that pup.


I don't see why not...We got my GSD when she was 6 months old.


> Quote:2) Will it be good in its behaviour when it is been adopted


Depends on how she has been raised and treated by your friend. It might need to have some space the first few days. I advise you don't start training until after a day or two of her arrival to give her time to get used to your home a little.
Good luck!


----------



## rockyindians (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Cookie.. I hope i had got a companionship with your reply ..
Take care
Bye


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

rockyindians,

if you have the time and want to take on this dog, then go for it! Just know that German Shepherds take a lot of time, you have to exercise them every day, physically by walking or doing a sport with them, or by training, teaching them commands. 

You won't know how the dog behaves for you until you start working with it. Give it a day or two to adjust to you and to start building a bond with it. I suggest you hand feed it for awhile to let the dog know that you are the source of good things, like food.

After a few days pass and the dog is settled in, then I suggest you start working on commands with it, see what it knows. Keep the sessions short though, even though the dog is bigger than an 8 week old pup, it's still a baby and only 10-15 minute training sessions will get through before the dog loses interest. 

Good luck with your new addition. Welcome to the board, and if you have any questions, feel free to ask, either somewhere on the board, or you can PM me.


----------



## Innuendo (Feb 27, 2008)

Many people here including myself have adopted rescue dogs that are usually older. I just adopted a 1 yr old German Shepherd with zero training and he's coming along very well! 

Just make sure before adopting the dog that you have the time to give him/her plenty exercise. Any dog with too much energy will become destructive and do other things (like bark, chew, dig) to get rid of that energy. Long walks daily are a must or just some play time in the yard playing fetch or whatever the dog enjoys.

Good luck!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i will add that the better the relationship between u and pup...the more eager he/she will be to please u. keep that in mind


----------

